# Easy one piece knitted bed jacket



## Mary Polak

I need something quick and easy so I won't have to sew anything together. I saw a pattern years ago and I can't find it again. Thanks Mary P


----------



## mirl56

How about any top down cardigan sweater pattern. How is a bed jacket different than a cardigan?

here are some free ones:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=top%20down%20cardigan&availability=free&fit=adult&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## ernai

Mary Polak said:


> I need something quick and easy so I won't have to sew anything together. I saw a pattern years ago and I can't find it again. Thanks Mary P


Earlier post for someone looking for an 8 ply poncho I replied

"Found 12 matches for free 8 ply adult poncho/capes

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=adult%20knit%20ponc..."

hope this helps

Irene


----------



## sweetsue

How about this one
http://knitting-and.com/wiki/One_Piece_Bed_Wrap_%28Vintage%29


----------



## Tashi

This is a fantastic pattern, worthy of a marvellous yarn. Thanks for posrting the link.



sweetsue said:


> How about this one
> http://knitting-and.com/wiki/One_Piece_Bed_Wrap_%28Vintage%29


----------



## diobsession

wow that is almost exactly like the Interweave Swoncho pattern that I was looking for a while back.


----------



## mallardhen

I just printed off this pattern as would also serve as a shawl of sorts for around the house in winter. I am going to go to my husband's workshop and take a needle sizer with me so I can measure a 3/8" dowel to see what size needle that might be. Be back with the size soon.


----------



## mallardhen

The 3/8" dowel is just a hair to big to go into the size 13 needle hole on the sizer. Being a wrap I don't think it will matter much. This project will go on my "to do" list having something that is loose but won't fall off will work for me.


----------



## samazon

That's a great pattern Sweetsue :thumbup:


----------



## sweetsue

I was going to say Ravelry has it listed as a 9mm US13. Of course I just googled 3/8" to mm which is 9.5mm. But hey, just sharpen up your dowel!

Also Ravelry says it is 10ply however the pattern clearly states double knit. And double knit was always 8 ply so they could be wrong there.



mallardhen said:


> I just printed off this pattern as would also serve as a shawl of sorts for around the house in winter. I am going to go to my husband's workshop and take a needle sizer with me so I can measure a 3/8" dowel to see what size needle that might be. Be back with the size soon.


----------



## Whysie

Thank you for this link! I was given a bedjacket similar to this one by my mother-in-law to use when I was feeding babies in the wee hours of the morning! I now have a daughter and a daughter-in-law about to produce their own babies and I would love to give them each one. I live in South Africa and they both live in the UK!


----------



## Whysie

Please see my comment below! This is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you


----------

